# Rockwell Beaver 6" jointer



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

I have the opportunity to get a RB 6" jointer with the stand. The model is 48-600, for $100. It looks in excellent condition.
I could not find much info on this machine.

2 questions:

1) Is it worth it?

2) I mostly buy my wood rough sawn and it's pretty flat. I am planing to buy a planer soon (DW734). 
Is is it worth to invest in a jointer considering I could use a sled in my planer to "flatten" one face before planing the wood.
My workshop is very small, so the more tools in it the less room to work.

What is your pick on this one.

Thank you for your advice.

Arnaud


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

You could get a combination machine? I have heard some good things about the Rikon and the grizzly combinations.

One thing to remember - the bench top jointers are darn near worthless unless you are doing very small projects…..but a bench top planer is a pretty good machine - the DW735 for instance. If you are going to use two individual machines - you can make the planer a bench model and the jointer a floor one to save space.

I also recommend that you consider an 8" jointer - I know way too many folks that got the 6" and were disappointed when they found they consistently needed something just a bit bigger. As for using planer sleds to act as a jointer - I have heard good and bad about this…..planers make parallel sides….they do not always make straight sides - to get a reasonably flat surface - You must use a very flat base for your sled…make sure the piece is secured well to the sled….and be very careful about the depth of cut for each pass - never exceed the maximum depth of cut for your machine…it creates a lot of problems.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. Unfortunately a combo machine is out of my budget. The DW734 will be second hand, barely used and well maintained around $250 which I find reasonable priced. Of course if I come across a DW735 for an excellent deal I will go for it.

Rikon and Grizzly are not available in my area.

I won't do too much of big projects (mainly beds, cabinets and some furnitures for the house).

The 8" jointer is more than I can afford $$ and floor space wise.
If I get the 6" jointer, it is already on a very sturdy stand on wheels so I could move it around.

As for the planer I will make a flip top table (similar to the one in Fine Woodworking #195).


----------

